# cali got a water gun



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

i got cali a water gun because i wanted to see what she think of it, an she loves it, but i need to get her a new one because she did end up killing it
































































i then ended up gettin the hose


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome shots!!!! i now know that i have to go get Odin a squirt gun lol. that looks like she had a blast


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

yes she loved it. i need to get her a new one lol she keeps looking for it outside i have to use the hose to stop her from looking


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Great photography! LOL mouth wide open in every shot.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She looks like a fun dog!! Love the pics!! Those last several are great! Lol!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

On the second picture, her face is priceless haha! Thanks for sharing


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Your girl cracks me up with the faces she makes while playing. LOL!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

MSK said:


> Great photography! LOL mouth wide open in every shot.


thanks, she loves catching water in her mouth an i love how she bites the water lol



::::COACH:::: said:


> She looks like a fun dog!! Love the pics!! Those last several are great! Lol!


man she is a super fun dog, very energetic compared to bear lol



BastienBully said:


> On the second picture, her face is priceless haha! Thanks for sharing


one of the things i like when takin pics is capturing her face expression 



EckoMac said:


> Your girl cracks me up with the faces she makes while playing. LOL!


hope to have more pics of her soon up


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are great pictures and it looks like she enjoyed herself.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Love this! Esp the 5th one where you have the water gun pointed at her lol too cute


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

kellisnow said:


> Those are great pictures and it looks like she enjoyed herself.


yes she sure did 



Kai said:


> Love this! Esp the 5th one where you have the water gun pointed at her lol too cute


me too i like that an it would look nice with a caption


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

lol aww!! looks like she's havin A LOT of fun w/ it! my Cairo does the oddest thing when u squirt water in his face .. he like bites real fast at it n chomps his teeth lol i'll have to take a vid one day .. 

awesome pix tho .. she's a cutie!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

she dose the same thing an what i hate is she jumps right in front of the the water very close instead of staying back lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL too funny-- and as always, GREAT pics!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I F-ING LOVE IT!!!!! What great shots!!!! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

MamaTank said:


> LOL too funny-- and as always, GREAT pics!


thank you 



Elvisfink said:


> I F-ING LOVE IT!!!!! What great shots!!!! LMAO!!!!!


aww thank you


----------

